# What [not] to eat with coffee



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

The other day I had a very pleasant shot with breakfast: mild, fruity, pleasant mouthfeel, hit all the right notes. Was looking forward to the after-lunch shot.

For lunchtime dessert the missus chopped up a pineapple.

The coffee I had afterwards was the stuff that had been in the grinder at breakfast, but it tasted vile - oily and very bitter.

Got me thinking: what's the best thing to clean the palate before having a coffee, what are the things to avoid, and what makes the coffee taste better?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Interesting thread.

I always have a glass/mug of water with my coffee so as to 'cleanse' my palate as I go. It's nice to have the full flavour experience after every swig!

Personally, if I anticipate coffee time, I tend to avoid eating for a wee while before and after.

Did anyone see that QI episode where the guests ate that food that 'allowed' them to eat lemons; that it blocked the tongues bitterness receptors? That would be a cool thing to have before having a coffee to see how the flavour changes...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lab Espresso in Glasgow did a cannoli and coffee night, they did three coffees and three cannolis which you had to pair up. The coffees tasted well different depending which flavour canolli you ate it with.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

this one spune?






https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=miracle+berry&client=opera&hs=Vbo&channel=suggest&prmd=ivns&source=lnms&tbm=shop&sa=X&ei=3RDyVJGHNYa-PJH9gIAJ&ved=0CAgQ_AU


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

> Eating table water crackers -- thin, dry crackers made with flour and water that have a crispy texture -- effectively cleanses the palate of almost any flavor. A research study, "Efficacy of Various Palate Cleansers with Representative Foods" published in the February 2009 journal "Chemosensory Perception," indicates that table water crackers successfully cleansed the palate of test subjects of all flavors, including sweet, bitter, fatty, astringent, hot/spicy, cooling and non-lingering. It was the only palate cleanser in the study that cleared the taste buds of all tested flavors.


If you find this is too dry then a little carbonated water will help lift residual tastes


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

grumpydaddy said:


> this one spune?


Yeah that's the stuff! Seems fun.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Breadsticks common at wine tastings to clear palate

Water probably the best job. There is a saying amongst chemists...

..."the solution to pollution is dilution".


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Marmite on toast is not great with coffee. Great with tea though.

Marmite and peanut butter on toast...awesome!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am totally with you on the marmite and peanut butter Urbanbumpkin.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Why would you want to mess up perfectly good peanut butter with marmite of all things.... Eeewww!!!

Just plain Nasty stuff that marmite


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Other way round for me for some reason. Marmite on the toast first then the peanut butter. A snack sent from the gods!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Whole Earth crunchy peanut butter with honey on fig and walnut toast is amazing!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Avo and a fruity spro, bro


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

As in avocado..? Sounds interesting. Any fruity 'spros you recommend?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

spune said:


> As in avocado..? Sounds interesting. Any fruity 'spros you recommend?


Loads. I've had an amazing Panama recently that is really fruity but clean and crisp with a boozy finish from Small Batch recently that is my current favourite


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds good. I'll give it a go next time I get fruity.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh yeah, don't eat pineapple with milk/milky drinks. There is a chemical (name evades me) which interacts with a component of milk and leaves a crappy taste in your mouth. Crappy being the scientific terminology.


----------

